
How Amazon Became America's Biggest Publisher of Translated Literature - e15ctr0n
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/123150/americas-biggest-publisher-literature-translation-amazon/
======
matt4077
That seems like an unambiguously good development. With the low number of
Americans who travel to foreign countries, external cultural influences like
these can only be enriching to the culture, in the same way that immigration
and African-American influences seem to have been a key component of America's
cultural hegemony.

------
pouetpouet
Anybody has any numbers on the share of translated literature in other
markets?

~~~
eru
No data. But anecdotally it's pretty high in Germany.

Eg Harry Potter has been a hit just as big as in Britain, but most people read
it in the German translation.

